# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Martesa

## Albo

*Qellimi i Familjes së krishterë:* Familja, siç dihet nga të gjithë, përbën bërthamën themelore të shoqërisë. Kështu që në Kishën militante të Krishtit është një njësi bazë e trupit të Kishës. Prandaj, në shkrimet e Apostullit familja e krishterë është quajtur në vetvete një "Kishë". "Përshëndet Prishilën dhe Akuilën, bashkëpunëtorët e mi në Jisu Krishtin... si dhe kishës që është në shtëpinë e tyre (Rom. 16:3, 5); "Përshëndetni Nimfën edhe Kishën që është në shtëpi t'ati " (Kol 4:15). Nga këto kuptohet se çfarë kujdesi i madh i duhet dhënë familjes nga pikëpamja e kishës, kështu që familja të përmbushë qëllirnin e të qënurit një "kishë" e vogël, siç shprehet shën Joan Gojarti.
Gjithashtu është edhe një rrugë tjetër jete personale, e cila është e bekuar në kristianizmin: virgjëria ose celibati. Celibati për hir të Krishtit ka krijuar një lloj tjetër të njësisë sociale të krishterë: murgjërinë. Kisha e vendos atë mbi jetën e martuar, dhe me të vërtetë ka qenë në historinë e Kishës një element drejtues dhe udhëheqës, një mbështjeje e Kishës në realizimin e shkallëve më të larta të ligjit moral të Ungjillit.
Por, jo të gjithë mund të marrin mbi vete benë e virgjërisë në emër të Krishtit dhe të Kishës. Prandaj, Kisha e bekon gjithashtu jetën martesore, për hir të atyre qëllimeve të larta dhe të vështira që janë vënë para familjes së krishterë, dhe ky bekim është njohur si Mister.

Shkrimi i Shenjtë dhe historia njerëzore fillon dhe mbaron me një martesë. Adami rne Evën bashkohen në martesë, në Parajsë, para Rënies, duke e treguar martesën si një pjesë e planit të përjetshëm të Perëndisë për njerëzimin në mes të krijimit (Gjenez. 2:22-25). Historia mbyllet ine martesën e Nuses me Qengjin (Zbul. 19:7-9), martesa tokësore e përmbushur në qiell, duke treguar natyrën e përjetshëm të misterit

*Martesa si Institucion Hyjnor:* Që martesa ka bekimiri e Zotit, kjo thuhet shumë herë në Shkrimin e Shenjtë. Në Gjenezën 1:27-28 shkruhet: "Keshtu Perëndia e krijoi njeriun simbas shëmbëllimit të tij, simbas shëmbëllimit të Perëndisë e krijoi atë, mashkull dhe femër i krijoi ata. Dhe Perëndia i bekoi dhe iu tha: shtohuni e shumëzohuni e mbushni dheun".
Shpëtimtari vete, duke komanduar që besnikëria duhet të ruhet në martese dhe duke ndaluar divorcin, përmend fjalët e librit të Gjenezës 2:24 "Prandaj njeriu do të lerë atin dhe nënën edhe do të bashkohet me gruan e tij, dhe të dy do të jenë një mish", pastaj shton "Atë pra që Perëndia e bashkoi njeriu të mos e ndajë". Këto fjalë të Zotit e tregojnë qartë dinjitetin moral të martesës. Zoti Jisu Krisht e shenjtëroi martesën me anë të Pranisë së tij në Kana të Galilesë, ku dhe kreu mrekullinë e tij të parë.

Apostull Pavli e krahason karakterin mistik të Kishës me martesën: "Ju burrat doni gratë tuaja, sikundër edhe Krishti deshi Kishës, dhe dha veten e tij për atë", -dhe më tej thotë- "Prandaj, njeriu do e lerë atin dhe nënën e tij, dhe do bashkohet me gruan e tij, edhe do të jenë të dy një mish. Ky është një mister i madh, po flas në lidhje me Krishtin dhe Kishën" (Efes. 5:25, 31-32).
Martesa nuk është thjesht një rreguilim social dhe civil. Ajo në kishë kryhet në praninë e Perëndisë, para altarit të tij të shenjtë. Eshtë një martese e "shenjte", një mister. Kështu që të krishterët: orthodhoksë që mik janë të martuar në Kishë, duhet ta shenjtërojnë bashkimin e tyre në Krishtin, nëpërmjet Misterit të Martesës në Kishën Orthodhoksë. Ndryshe, ata nuk janë në rregull me Kishën e tyre dhe nuk mund të marrin Kungatën e Shenjtë dhe Misteret e tjera të Kishës, Një orthodhoks i devotshëm nuk mund ta përjashtojë Krishtin nga një pjesë kaq e rëndësishrne e jetës, siç është martesa. "Nëse Zoti nuk e ndërton shtëpinë, ata që ndërtojnë, mundohen më kot", thotë Psalmisti.

Në Kishën e vjetër martesa shihej si një mister. Tertuliani, duke shkruar në shek II, na thotë që një çift i krishterë që dëshiron të martohet, mbasi merr një çertifikatë civile, vjen në Kishë të Dielën për të marrë Kungimin dhe bekimin e peshkopit apo të priftit. Kështu që marrëveshja civile bëhet një mister. Mbas bekimit, emrat e tyre » na thotë Tertuliani- "shkruhen në qiell", dhe jo në "regjistrin" qeveritar. Shën Ignati (100) thotë: "Ata që duan të martohen duhet të bashkohen me dijën e peshkopit, kështu që martesa të bëhet sipas Zotit dhe jo nga dëshira njerëzore".
Fakti që martesa me Kishën e shekujve të parë kryhej (siç sot Dorëzimet) gjatë Meshës, tregon kuptimin e lartë dhe të thellë të martesës së krishterë. Martesa në Kishën Orthodhokse nuk është thjesht një marrëveshje midis një burri dhe gruaje për të jetuar bashkë, as "kryhet" nga çifti vetë me klerikun dhe bashkësinë si dëshmitarë. Bashkimi i tyre -bazuar në vullnetin e lirë- bëhet një Mister, sepse ata bashkohen si të krishterë orthodhoksë, të cilët janë anëtare të Komunitetit Eukaristik, duke ndarë së bashku -Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit dhe duke marrë hirin e Perëndisë, për bashkimin e tyre me anë të pjesëmarrjes së tërë Kishës në personin e peshkopit apo priftit dhe në praninë e popullit të Perëndisë.

*Divorci:* Kisha vetëm në raste të jashtëzakoshme e njeh prishjen e martesës, vetëm kur ajo ndyhet nga kurvëria, ose prishet nga shkaqet e jetesës (p. sh. largimi pa fjalë i njërit nga bashkëshortët), Martesa e dytë mbas vdekjes së njërit lejohet nga Kisha, por në lutjet për ata që martohen për së dyti, kërkohet falja për mëkatin e martesës së dytë. Ai që martohet dy herë nuk mund të dorëzohet prift. Edhe një martesë e tretë tolerohet, por vetëm si një e keqe më e vogël, për të Shmangur një të keqe më të madhe - një jetë imorale, siç e shpjegon Shën Vasili i Madh.

*Ceremonia:* Ceremonia e martesës në Kishën Orthodhokse është e pasur në ritual dhe në simbolizëm. Çdo akt ka kuptimin e veçantë. Ajo përbëhet nga dy shërbesa, atë të fejesës dhe atë të kurorëzimit, të bashkuara në një.

*Unazat:* Ato bekohen nga prifti, i cili i merr në duart e tij dhe duke bërë kryqin mbi to thotë: "Shërbëtori i Perëndisë... fejohet me shërbëtoren e Perëndisë... në emër të Atit Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë".
Pastaj kumbari ua shkëmben unazat tri herë. Unazat janë simbol i fejesës prej kohësh shumë të lashta. Shkëmbimi do të thotë që në jetën martesore dobësia e njërit do të kompesohet nga forca e tjetrit, papërsosmëria e njërit nga përsosmëria e tjetrit. Nga vetvetja, të porsatëfejuarit janë të paplotësuar; së bashku ata plotësohen. Kështu shkëmbimi tregon që bashkarisht do të plotësojnë vazhdimisht njëri-tjetrin. Secili do të pasurohet nga bashkimi.

*Qirinjtë:* Shërbesa e kurorëzimit fillon përnjëherë mbas asaj të Fejesës. Dhëndri dhe nusja gjatë tërë shërbesës mbajnë qirinj. Qirijtë janë si llambadhat e pesë virgjëreshave të mençura të Ungjillit, të cilat, ngaqë kishin mjaft vaj, mundën ta pritnin Dhëndrin, Krishtin, kur erdhi në mes të natës. Qirinjtë simbolizojnë dëshirën shpirtërore të çiftit për të pritur Krishtin, i cili i bekon ata nëpërmjet këtij misteri.

*Bashkimi i Duarve:* Dora e djathtë e nuses dhe dhëndërit janë të bashkuara kur prifti lexon lutjen që i kërkon Perëndisë të "bashkojë këta shërbëtorët e tu, bashkoj ata në një mendje dhe një misfa". Duart e bashkuara që mbahen gjatë tërë shërbesës simbolizonjë "bërjen një" të çiftit.

*Kurorëzimi:* Pjesa kryesore e ritit të Misterit të Martesës është vendosja e kurorave në kokat e dhëndrit dhe nuses me fjalët "shërbëtori i Perëndisë (aksh) vë në kurorë me shërbëtoren e Perëndisë (aksh), në emërin e Atit Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Amin". Kurorat janë shenja të lavdisë dhe nderimit me të cilat Perëndia Kurorëzon çiftin gjatë misterit. Dhëndri dhe nusja kurorëzohen si mbreti dhe mbretëresha e mbretërisë së tyre të vogël, shtëpisë, në të cilën ata do të mbretëronjë me drejtësi, dituri, integritet dhe dashuri.
Disa e interpretojnë përdorimin e kurorave në ceremoninë orthodhokse të martesës si referim tek kurorat e martirëve, ngaqë çdo martesë e vërtetë përfshin - vetë sakrifikime të pallogaritshme nga të dy anët. Në proçesionin këndohet një tropar për martirët e shenjtë, ku përmendet kurorëzimi i tyre.

*Kupa e Përbashkët:* Mbas kurorëzimit lexohet Apostulli dhe Ungjilli. Pjesa e Ungjillit është martesa në Kana të Galilesë, të cilën Krishti e bekoi me pjesëmarrjen e tij. Atje ai ktheu ujin në verë dhe ju dha nga ajo të porsamartuarave. Në kujtim të këtij bekimi, i jepet verë çiftit. Kjo është "kupa e pëbashkët" e jetës, qe tregon ndarjen reciproke të gëzimit dhe hidhërimit, modeli i një jetë në harmoni. Pirja e verës nga kjo kupë e përbashkët i tregon çiftit që prej këtij momenti ata do pjesëtojnë sëbashku gjithçka në jetë, gëzimet e hidhërimet, dhe do mbajnë "barën e njëri-tjetrit" Kupa e përbashkët është një mbetje e Kungatës. Në kishën e vjetër çifti e merrte kungatën pikërisht në këtë pikë. Kungata ishte vula e martesës. Sot çifti e merr kungatën të dielën para martesës.

*Procesioni:* Prifti i prin dhëndrit dhe nuses në një procesion rreth tavolinës ku është vendosur Ungjilli dhe Kryqi, njeri që përmban fjalën e Perëndisë, tjetri simbol i shpëtimit tonë me anë të Jisuit. Çifti po bën hapat e para si të martuar, dhe Kisha në personin e priftit, i udhëheq në rrugën që duhet ecur. Procesioni është rruga e jetës së krishterë, është një orbitë e përsosur rreth qendrës së jetës, Jisu Krishtit, Zotit tonë.
Gjatë procesionit, këndohet një himn për martirët e shenjtë, duke i kujtuar të porsamartuarit për dashurinë dhe sakrificat që duhet të kenë e të bëjnë për njëri-tjetrin. Fillimisht, ky ishte një procesion për në shtëpinë e çiftit, ku prifti iu hiqte kurorat me një lutje të veçantë.

*Bekimi:* Pastaj prifti e bekon dhëndrin, duke e krahasuar me Abrahamin, Isakun, Jakovin dhe nusen me Sarën, Rebekën dhe Rekelën; duke i treguar çiftit që martesa bekohet nga Perëndia, i cili është i vetmi që jep hir, paqe e shëndet dhe është Perëndia, që gjatë gjitë historisë njerëzore, ka madhëruar, bekuar dhe shenjtëruar martesën.

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> [B Prandaj, në shkrimet e Apostullit familja e krishterë është quajtur në vetvete një "Kishë". "Përshëndet Prishilën dhe Akuilën, bashkëpunëtorët e mi në Jisu Krishtin... si dhe kishës që është në shtëpinë e tyre (Rom. 16:3, 5); "Përshëndetni Nimfën edhe Kishën që është në shtëpi t'ati " (Kol 4:15).[/B]


Albo, keto vargje te Palit tregojne qarte se kisha e shekullit te pare mblidhej neper shpia, por problemi qendron se ne shohim sot si eshte kisha ne te cilen neve shkojme, dhe kete kishe mundohemi t'ja pershtatim kishes se dhjates se re. Se si ja kemi arritur deri me sot eshte me te vertete per t'u cuditur.

Sa per martesen, nuk kam pare asnje martese besimtaresh te dhjates se re qe te behet nga kisha ne menyre qe ajo te jete e pranuar dhe e bekuar nga Perendia. Mendimi im, eshte se besimtaret e krishtere duhet te martohen sipas traditave te vendit ku jetojne dhe se kisha, pra vellezerit dhe motrat, jane te ftuar te marrin pjese ne kete ngjarje kaq te gezueshme dhe te rendesishme sa eshte martesa. Cdo gje tjeter nuk eshte me shume se nje rit njerezor dhe fetar te cilat si behen si nuk behen nuk kane asnje rendesi para Perendise. 

Kjo nuk ul aspak vleren e madhe qe ka martesa ne shoqeri dhe rendesine e madhe qe kjo martese duhet te ruhet e paster dhe e shenjte. Nese cifti perjeton Krishtin ne jeten e tyre bashke me kishen, ai cift do ruaje martesen te pacenuar nga bota. Dua te them pra se nuk jane ritet e dasmes qe bejne martesen te shenjte, por Krishti dhe ecuria e tyre ne Krisht.

Le te martohen pra Kinezet sipas traditave kineze, Shqiptaret sipas traditave Shqiptare, Italianet sipas traditave Italiane, Turqit sipas traditave Turke, dhe le te mos i cenohen traditat e tyre shekullore per hir te asaj qe ata jane bere Katolike, Ortodokse, Protestante, apo ku e di une se c'fare. Mjafton qe jeta e tyre te jete e denje sipas besimit te tyre te thjeshte, besimit ne Krisht, dhe mjafton qe traditat e tyre te mos vine ndesh me mesimet e Krishtit. (psh martesat me 2-3 gra, le te mos harrojme se kur Pali ungjillezonte Lajmin e Mire, ne shume vende ata qe besonin kishin me shume se nje grua)

----------


## Seminarist

Kjo eshte nje teme shume e mire, edhe do te ish akoma me mire te konsiderohej pertej edhe ritualit martesor.

Rinia sot ka shume nevoje, ne boten qe e rrethon, te dije pergjegjesite qe i takojne ne lidhje me moralin, pastertine seksuale paramartesore; se c'eshte dashuria ne prizmin e krishtere; si prezantohet njeriu qe nga veshja (qe sot eshte nje problem i jashtezakonshem ne moden liberale e pare sidomos tek femrat); muzika etj...


Une do te perpiqem te sjell pjese nga shkrimet e shen Joan Gojeartit ne lidhje me kete teme *serioze*!

_________________

por "ore ore lule boret" nuk rrine dot te qete: Kisha eshte mbledhur edhe neper VARRE te nendheshme ne fillim, mos valle duhet te vazhdoje te beje keshtu?

mos na i devijoni temat!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Duhet thesku se nga familja, kjo "Kishez" e vogel mbarset personaliteti i njeriut, berthama e shoqerise, komunitetit, atij lokal, te nje shteti apo qofte edhe te nje rajoni. Ne nje familje te devotshme, ku njihet lutja, agjerimi, leximi i shkrimeve apo jeteve te shenjtoreve (te bera keto familjarisht), vajtja ne sherbesat kishtare, mundesite qe femijet te dallojne ne virtut jane shume te medha.

Ne vendet ortodokse, mua me ka bere pershtypje te vecante te lexosh se cfare familjesh te shenjta te krishtera ka patur ne Rusi.

Lexoni "udha e pelegrinit", apo jeten e "Shen Barsanufiut", e sa e sa shenjtore te tjere qe te mahnisin.

Apo se fundmi kemi patur rastin e te bekuarit At Kleopas te Rumanise, qe fjeti vecse ne 98-ten, foton e te cilit une e kam sjelle ne forum.
Te lexosh jeten e tij gjate kohes qe ai jetonte me prinderit, habitesh se cfare prinderish shpirterore ekzistojne edhe ne ditet e sotshme.

Une mendoj se shembuj te tille i kane munguar Shqiperise, ose i kane mbetur te panjohura, sikurse i kane munguar edhe figura te krijuara ne kesi familjesh si vete At Kleopa, jeta e te cilit, ju ftoj ta gjeni e lexoni, eshte e nje engjelli ne token e shekullit 20-te.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ritualet fetare persa i perket marteses, sot me teper jane ktheyr ne nje spektakel, ku njerzit e qujne si mode vajten dhe venien e kurores ne kishe. 
 A ka rendesi venia e kurores ne kishe?
 Une mund te them se, pa Krishtin asgje nuk vlen dhe nuk sjell dobi. Nje cift nuk e shenjteron as nje lloj rituali dhe ceremoni fetare, shenjterimi vjen nga Perendia nga Fryma e Perendise, gjithemone nese Krishti eshte ne zemren tyre. Ecuria e nje martese qendron ne faktin ,se sa keta dy te rinj e kane vendosur Familjen dhe jeten e tyre tek Jezus Krishti. Une e mbeshtes Livein, ne mendimin qe ai sjell, persa i perket marteses. 
Sa per ju Seminarist( me talljet qe ben), nuk ka nevoje qe une te them dicka per personion tuaj, pasi ju zbuloni vetveten.

----------


## Manulaki

Albo, dua te te pershendes per kete teme te mrekullueshme, me thene te drejten nuk e kam lexuar cdo gje me kujdes, qe te jap mendimin dhe njohurine time, por tani per tani di qe shume gjera jane interesante dhe me perfitim shume te mire.

manulaki

----------


## Seminarist

O Deshmus

po mendimet e tua, si te te vetelumturuarve te tjere te te njejtit kallep jane nje zinxhir i llhatarshem gafash e padijesh.

Ju jeni te pandreqshem; nje semnudje e pakuruar kjo per ju.

Ti thu se nje cift se bekon riti martesor se sa Krishti, me nje supozim qe nuk ka vecse te mos vije nga nje primitivizem ne logjik, njelloj sikur te ndash ritualin operues nga nderhyrja e doktorit.

Riti konsiston ne berjen prezente te bekimit (jo te ritit) por te vete Zotit.

Protestantet jane analfabetizmi i shekullit te fundit!

Lavdi Zotit qe mijera prej tyre e kane marre vesh kete gje tashme.

----------


## Seminarist

Shifni tashti xhokot protestante:

postuar nga fshati i lumtur (jo socialist) protestant:




> *Le te martohen pra Kinezet sipas traditave kineze, Shqiptaret sipas traditave Shqiptare, Italianet sipas traditave Italiane, Turqit sipas traditave Turke, dhe le te mos i cenohen traditat e tyre shekullore per hir te asaj qe ata jane bere Katolike, Ortodokse, Protestante*, apo ku e di une se c'fare. Mjafton qe jeta e tyre te jete e denje sipas besimit te tyre te thjeshte, besimit ne Krisht, dhe *mjafton qe traditat e tyre te mos vine ndesh me mesimet e Krishtit*


Verejeni mire se cfare shkruan, se jane pikerisht keto logjikime te SAKTA qe i bien ndesh hipokrizise se mesimeve te vete ketyre personave kur akuzojne Kishen per akumulim e asimilim traditash pagane te veshura me krishterim., si krishtlindja etj

Faktikisht, pikerisht kete gje na propozon logjika e ketyre personave ne keto fjale te kuotuara.

_____________________

mgjth une kam deshire ta trajtoj kete teme ne prizmin ortodoks, perderisa hapesi e ka pare kete ceshtje ne baze te atij besimi.

Nqs ka ndonje te mjere qe kerkon te debatoje nese duhet te kete rituale apo jo, kjo gje, ma ha mendja eshte jashte teme!

----------


## Albo

Do tu lutesha qe te mos debatoni per probleme te tilla midis qendrimeve te kishave te ndryshme qe ju merrni pjese. Eshte bere praktike e keqe ne kete forum tashme qe debatohet ne frymen e "feja ime eshte me e mire se tendia", "ne e kemi mire e ju e keni gabim".

Eshte afer mendjes qe feja orthodokse nuk pranon interpretimet protestante dhe anasjelltas, prandaj nje debat i tille eshte i pavlere. Ajo qe eshte me vlere ne tema te tilla eshte qe ju si besimtare qe shkoni ne Kisha te ndryshme, te sillni ne kete teme qendrimin e Kishes tuaj ndaj marteses dhe si organizohet martesa ne Kishen tuaj.

Ne kete menyre secili zgjeron njohurite e tij mbi cerominite fetare ne kisha te ndryshme dhe domethenien e tyre.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
> *Shifni tashti xhokot protestante:
> 
> postuar nga fshati i lumtur (jo socialist) protestant:
> 
> 
> 
> Verejeni mire se cfare shkruan, se jane pikerisht keto logjikime te SAKTA qe i bien ndesh hipokrizise se mesimeve te vete ketyre personave kur akuzojne Kishen per akumulim e asimilim traditash pagane te veshura me krishterim., si krishtlindja etj
> 
> ...


Tema eshte "Martesa" dhe besoj se kam qene brenda temes, pervec pasazhit te pare ku komentova vargjet e Palit qe kishte sjelle Albo per kishen qe mblidhej ne shtepi. Kete koment e bera pasi pashe qe interpretimi qe Albo i kishte dhene atyre dy vargjeve ishte i gabuar.(gjithnone sipas mendimit tim) Nuk kam dashur dhe nuk dua kurre te imponoj mendimet e mia te tjereve dhe as te bej propogande fetare, gje qe nese do e kisha bere, shkrimet e mia do karakterizoheshin nga nje fanatizem fetar. Ajo qe kam dashur gjithmone ka qene te hedh edhe mendimet e mia ketu ne forum dhe t'i shkembej me te tjeret, edhe nese ato mendime kane qene "ore ore lulebore" apo nga "fshati i lumtur protestant" :buzeqeshje:   Cfare t'i besh Seminarist, duhet te durosh edhe "femije te lumtur" ketu ne forum deri sa ata te piqen. :buzeqeshje:  

Persa i perket quotimit qe me ke bere, te lutem me ler te te pergjigjem, dhe s'ka rendesi se si do ta karakterizosh pergjigjen time. Sinqerisht, thuaj c'te duash per mua, nuk me vjen keq.

Ndryshimi midis atyre gjerave qe une kam thene dhe asaj qe ke kuptuar ti ndodhet ketu: Une nuk kam qene kurre kunder traditave dhe kultures se nje populli, kam qene kunder futjes se paganizmit ne kishe, d.m.th., nese disa rite fetare pagane futen ne kishe dhe ato paraqiten si te domosdoshme per rritjen frymore te krishterit, kjo gje i ben dem te krishtereve dhe kishes, duke penguar rritjen frymore te tyre. 

P.sh. le te marrim martesen; nuk ka rendesi para Perendise se si martohet cifti, nga shteti apo nga kisha, labce, apo shkodrance, me muzike apo pa muzike, me valle popullore apo moderne, por neqoftese atyre u thuhet se nese doni qe Perendia te pranoje martesen tuaj duhet patjeter te martoheni nga prifti ortodoks, katolik, apo nga pastori protestant dhe ne kishat perkatese, atehere ketu futet ligji, futen kushtet, futet imponimi, futet presioni psikologjik, pra nese don te te pranoje Perendia duhet te besh keshtu apo ashtu, ndryshe je i debuar nga kisha dhe nga Perendia. Kjo eshte nje mashtrim qe i behet besimtareve te thjeshte. Martesen e tyre nuk e shenjteron as prifti, as pastori dhe askush tjeter, ate e shenjteron Krishti dhe vetem Krishti.

Edhe nje shpjegim tjeter qe te behem me i qarte. Nese disa misionare katolike, ortodokse apo protestante shkojne dhe predikojne ungjillin ne fise indjane qe jetojne neper kasolle, dhe qe kane traditat e tyre te hershme, u thuhet se tashme qe u bete te krishtere duhet te martoheni vetem sipas rregullave te kishes katolike, ortodokse apo protestante, atyre u importohet dicka e huaj, artificiale dhe shume e veshtire per t'u adoptuar. Kjo gje eshte nje shkaterrim i kultures se tyre shekullore, dhe mos rrespetkim i kultures se tye. 

Besimi i krishter eshte mjaft i thjeshte, njerezit sot kane nevoje vetem per nje gje, Jezu Krishtin. Jepu atyre Krishtin e paster, dhe Ai do rritet ne jeten e tyre. Mos i ngarko te krishteret me kompleksitete te ndryshme fetare dhe pagane, duke i paraqitur ato si ta ardhura nga Zoti. Kjo gje do sjelli hipokrizine ne mase, artificialitet, dhe cektesi, ashtu sikurse ka ndodhur. Kjo gje do sjelle percarje, krijimin e grupeve te ndryshme qe do konsiderojne te gjithe ata qe ndodhen jashte tyre, heretike dhe te rrezikshem. 

Keshtu pra, nuk ka agje te keqe, madje do thoja eshte shume e vlefshme, nese do shkosh te predikosh ungjillin ne nje vend tjeter dhe te rrespektosh kulturen dhe traditat e ketij vendi dhe jo t'i shkelesh me kembe duke mesuar se po ben vullnetin e Perendise. Apostull Pali, nuk futi ne asnje vend qe shkoi dhe mbolli kisha, kulturen judaike, por ju pershtat atyre per hir te ungjillit.

Duke e mbyllur, dua te kerkoj falje, pasi ndodhem jashte teme, por qe doja t'i pergjigjesha Seminaristit. Nderkohe, e di Seminarist qe me shkrimin tim nuk do te nderrosh mendje (dhe nuk eshte ai qellimi im), por as ti sado pergjigje qe te me japesh nuk do me nderrosh mendjen mua per besimin tim, keshtu propozoj qe te mos e zgjasim me kete teme duke ju pergjigjur njeri-tjetrit. Sigurisht qe nuk e refuzoj nje pergjigje nga ty, sado e hidhur qe mund te jete ajo, por mos me keqkupto nese nuk te pergjigjem. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Seminarist

Serish Liveintwoplaces,

ajo gje ku ti ngaterrohesh eshte se riti martesor nuk ka te beje fare me traditat ceremoniale te vendit ne fjale ne lidhje me dasmat.

Riti martesor, ose me mire Misteri (Sakramenti) i Marteses nuk eshte thjesht nje ane festive argetuese e bashkimit te dy njerezve, *por berja prezente e bekimit hyjnor, atij bekimi te cilin Krishti thote se mistikisht (dmth sakramnetalisht, dy persona te krishtere qe martohen nuk jane me dy por nje mish i vetem*. Shen Pali e lidhi misterin e Marteses me Misterin e Kishes ne realte me Krishtin.

Ndersa traditat lokale per te cilat ti po flet, kane te bejne me anen festive, muzika, kercimi, dreka, darka etj qe nuk kane te bejne fare me ceshtjen e Marteses si Mister dhene nepermjet ritualit Kishtar.

E kupton dot dallimin?

Prandaj edhe ti je jashte teme. Kisha nuk mohon traditat lokale ne kesi rastesh.

Se dyti, vertet zemra eshte vendi ku merret vendimi per lidhjen e dy veteve, por zemra mund te jete qendra, por as sesi i gjithe njeriu. Per kete arsye, kur zemra ndjen apo shpreh nje reagim qe eshte i padukshem si keqardhja, dashuria, perndesa, zemerimi etj, kjo gje shprehet nga i gjithe trupi e njeriu, nepermjet loteve, zerit te larte a te ulet, shenjave emocionale ne fytyre etj etj...


Juve protestantet i beni nje ndarje njeriut, qe nuk ka se si te mos mahnitesh.

Vendimi i marre ne zemer shprehet ne fjalet qe cifti i kurnderpergjigjet zerit te priftit gjate ritit martesor, nese ata te dy jane gati te jetojne deri ne fund besnikerisht etj...

Pra, si mund te thuash se mjafton qe e kane vendosur me zemer, pa te tjerat nuk kane rendesi?
Kjo lloj logjike eshte perqeshje e natyres njerezore...



Tashti, sa per paganzimat e traditat, duhet te kuptosh se e paganizmi i popujve jo te krishtere perbehet pikerisht nga traditat qe kane, te cilat ti po thua se nese nuk jane kundra doktrinens kishtare, le te perqafohen nga Kisha. Shume mire, qe mendon keshtu, por je duke kundershtuar pikerisht ato qe keni thene der me tash.

----------


## maratonomak

MIQ   TE  DASHUR    ME   DUHET   TE   INJOROJ    CDOB   MESIM     APO   THENIE   QE   NUK     ESHTE   BIBLIKE     NE  LIDHJE   ME   KETE   TEME     .POR     ME   E   RENDESISHME      ESHTE    TE    DISKUTOJME      NESE    MARTESA    DUHET  TE   BEHET   NGA   DASHURIA     APO    NE   PERPUTJE    ME   BESIMIN    BIBLIK    ME   PAK   FJALE      NESE     DASHURON   NJE    VAJZE   TE    DIVORCUARME    NJE   FEMIJE    NUK   MUND   TE   MARTOHESH      SIPAS    BIBLES    POR     DASHURIA       QE    TE    HEQ   TRURIN    DHE    NUK   MUND   TE     BINDESH    MESIMEVE   TE   BIBLES     ?      UNE   JAM   KRISTIAN      DHE   JAM   NDODHUR   NE   NJE   SITUATE  TE   TILLE     DHE  NUK   DIJA   CTE   BEJA    JU    CDO   BENIT     NEKETE   RAST?

----------


## deshmuesi

Seminarist, dobesia dhe llogjika jote e kufizuar, dhe e mbeshtetur vetem ne mesimin fetar, te ben te mos jesh ne gjendje qe te kutposh te verteten biblike. NEse une kam shkrojtur dicka te tille po te duash te jap edhe fakte nga jeta e perditshme. E di ti se sa gangestere dhe mafjoze, te cilet i perkasin religjionit orthodhoks, kur jan martuar kane vajtur ne kishe dhe kane vene kurore? Ti do te me tregosh mua se ata nepermejt ritualit  jane shenjteruar nga Krishti? Mund te besosh ti mesime te tilla por jo nje i krishtere i cili njeh fjalen dhe vullnetin e Perendise. Une nuk jam kunder cemremonise se marteses ne kishe, por jam kunder mesimit tend te pabaze, ku meson se rituali kishtar te shenjteron, dhe nuk meson se , eshte Krishti ai qe te shenjteron, gjithmone nese i beson atij.  E di ti se ne nje fshat Dardhe, te qytetit te Korces, disa kontrobandiste me origjine dardhare, kane ndertuar nje kishe, dhe gjithmone sheh ata se si ndezin dhe shuajne qirinjte e kishes? Ti mendon se nepermejt ketij veprimi ata jane te shenjteruar nga Krishti, ku te djele ndezin qirinj ne kete kishe dhe te henen vazhdojne kontrabanden? Ti mendon se ata jane shenjteriura prej Krishtit per shkak se me parate e pista kane ngritur nje godine kishtare? Keto i beson ti o i mjere , qe nuk njeh agje pervecse te puthesh doren e priftit.
 Shenjteria vjen nga Krishti vetem tek ata qe jane te Krishtit. Por ti ke te drejte te flasesh keshtu pasi aq di dhe aq  ben.

----------


## Albo

Jeni komplet jashte teme. Po nuk keni asnje ceremoni martese ne kishat tuaja, thuani me 1 rresht: Kisha ime X nuk ka asnje ceremoni martesa, ose Kisha ime X ka kete ceremoni martese.

Ketu po diskutohet per institucionin e Marteses se si kishat e interpretojne kete institucion dhe jo per botekuptimet tuaja personale per martesen apo ceremonite e kishave ne te cilat ju nuk shkoni.

Po nuk keni gje per te thene, heshtja eshte flori. Arsyeja e vetme perse e hapa kete teme eshte qe te mesoja nga Kisha te ndryshme brenda krishterimit se si e kurorezojne martesen.

Jepu o Zot besimtareve te tu forcen qe te heshtin kur nuk kane gje per te thene!

Albo

----------


## Peniel

MARTESA NE KISHAT E KRISHTERA SOT.

Martesa ne Kishen Orthodokse.

 Albo ka hapur nje teme me te vertete interesante. Por, kjo me teper ka sjelle grindje dhe ofendime sesa gjera te vlefshme. O te krishtere, ju te cilet e quani vehten te krishtere dhe jeni te krishtere per shkak te besimit tuaj ne Krisht, nuk me thoni ju lutem: kujt i sherben gjithe kjo grindje apo gjithe keto ofendime? Keto mesoni ju nga Fjala e Zotit? Kete zbatoni ju ne jeten e perditeshme? Kur dikush bie ndesh me besimin tuaj dhe ato qe ju besoni ju merrni zjarr menjehere? Kjo eshte deshmia juaj per Krishtin?

Ketu ne Forum ka te krishtere qe shkojne ne Kisha te ndryshme. Kjo gje eshte e qarte perderisa Albo kerkoi qe cdo njeri te sjelle ketu menyren se si behet ceremonia e marteses ne Kisha te ndryshme te krishtera. Deri tani vetem Albo e ka bere kete dhe askush tjeter. Edhe une personalisht nuk do ta bej per disa arsye:

1) Le te verejme pak tek Zanafilla momentin e bashkimit te dy njerezve te pare, Adamit dhe Eves: Kapitulli 2 vargu 20-24. Permendet aty apo diku tjeter ne Bibel gjithe ato ceremonite te cilat behen neper Kisha? Une personalisht nuk kam gjetur dicka te tille. Me fjalen dicka nenkuptoj se Perendia nuk caktoi rregulla per martese dmth nje ceremoni te caktuar e cila do te nenkuptonte se me ane te kesaj ceremonie nje cift do te quhet i lidhur perpara Perendise.

2) Gjithcka qe ne shikojme neper Kisha sot dmth ceremonite fetare lidhur me martesen, e kane fillimin e tyre qe ne lashtesi. Njeriu i larguar nga Perendia duke jetuar ne boten e tij ashtu sic ai e gjykonte dhe mendonte, perpara se Perendia ti jepte popullit te Tij Ligjin, u detyrua te nxirrte ligjet dhe rregullat e tij per te jetur. Per te pasur nje rregull ne jeten e tij dhe duke besuar se duke ndjekur disa rregulla te nxjerra nga njerez te 'mencur' dhe te 'urte' sipas gjykimit te tij, jeta e tij do te rregullohej. Kjo do te vlente edhe per brezat pasardhes.

Duke qene vazhdimisht ne levizje, duke u perpjekur te permiresoje jeten e tij njeriu nxorri shume rregulla dhe ligje te cilat do te futeshin edhe ne jeten e njerezve te cilet i perkisnin Perendise. Pra nuk bejme gje tjeter vecse ate gjene e thjeshte dhe te bukur te cilen Perendia e caktoi ne fillim, ne njerezit e kemi ngarkuar kaq shume me gjera te panevojshme dhe me gjera te cilat Perendia kurre nuk i kerkoi prej nesh, saqe ne sot kemi debate te forta lidhur me kete ceshtje apo te tjera.

A nuk eshte me mire qe ne te gjithe te bazohemi ne Fjalen e Perendise ashtu sic Ai vete na e ka dhene? A mundemi qe cdo gje te cilen ne nuk mund ta kuptojme apo shikojme se nuk na bind ajo apo ai shpjegim, te cilin na japin te paret e Kishes ne te cilen ne shkojme, t'ia kerkojme me perulje Perendise te na flase nepermjet Frymes? Kjo eshte pergjigjia me e sakte dhe me bindese sepse kjo do te vije nga Perendia vete. Keshtu ne do te kemi mundesine te sqarohemi dhe te jemi te qarte per ceshtje te ndryshme dhe do te kemi mundesine ta ndajme me besimtare te tjere.        

Duke besuar se kam folur ne menyre te kuptueshme  :buzeqeshje:  ju uroj cdo bekim te Perendise ne jeten tuaj.

Perendia ju bekofte te gjitheve. 
Nen Hirin e Tij,
ns

----------


## deshmuesi

Me falni se mund te jem pak jashte teme, por eshte Abo i pari qe ne shkrimet e tij perbuz nje pjese te kishes se Krishtit, duke i quajtur ata besimtare pa fillese ne Krishti. Per mua, pak rendesi ka se cfare mendon Albo, Klodi  Seminaristi apo dikush tjeter, e rendesishme eshte se cfare Perndia mendon. Ne te gjitha shkrimet qe sjellin te krishteret, gjeja qe te bije ne sy prej nje pjese te caktuar( te cilet nuk njohin aspak fjalen profetike) eshte te bejne, politike fetare orthodhokse, duke filluar me ofeza, dhe budallaleqe si keto. Nese dikush eshte orthodhoks, katolik apo protestant( gje qe nuk me intereson aspak), nuk ka te drejte qe te ofendoje apo te sulmoje nje te krishter tjeter. Edhe nese ai mund te jete kunder , kete ta beje vetem te argumentuar ne fjalen profetike te bibles. Nuke me pelqen aspak te merem me religjionet, sepse vetem eshte humbje kohe. Sa per Martesen qe kerkon Albo, te gjitha kishat kane nga nje rit te caktuar, ku cifti vendos kuroren, por aspak ky rrit nuk te jep bekim, paqe dhe dashuri ne familje, keto vijne vetem ne saje te beses ne Krishti. Nese dikush nuk eshte dakort me kete qe une them, le te sjelle mendimin e tij, por jo te fyeje dhe te ofendoje. Nese ti Albo kerkon qe te kete nje bashekepunim te mire te krishtere, se pari eshte  e udhes qe ti pranosh te krishteret, edhe pse ata nuk mund te jene orthodhokse. Nese lexon kete shkrimin tend  te fundit me ate te fillimit, duket sikur nuk kane te njejtin autoresi, pasi ne  shkrimine mepershem ti fyen te krishteret ungjillore, evangjeliste e tjera, dhe per cudi...me pas ne kete kete shkrim na kerkon respektim!
 Une Albo te jap nje keshille, ( pasi mendoj se jam me i madh). Lexo biblen e Perendise, lutju Krishtit qe Fryma e Perendise te te zbuloje mesazhin dhe mesimin e Krishtit, dhe atehere do te jesh me i kompletuar dhe konstruktiv ne bisedat e tua ndaj Krishtit dhe kishes se Krishtit.
  Deshmuesi

----------


## Seminarist

Degjo Deshmues!

Une do ta kisha per nder te pranoja padituri edhe padenjesi ne lidhje me Diturine hyjnore, [i]por qe te jem i sinqerte, nese nje lloj padenjesie e tille do te shqyrtohej nepermjet prizmit tend PERSONAL, INTELEKTUAL, E SHPIRTEROR, atehere une te them:

*Ose nxirre fytyren e krahasohemi, ku te duash ti, ose HESHT, deshmues, a mundesh ti valle te heshtesh?????*


Meso Deshmues

1. Une nuk kam mesuar asgje prejt teje ne kete forum!!!!

*ndersa ti po! Ne sa e sa tema, qe prej sa kohesh ti del BLLOF! 

Besoj se tashme e ke mesuar se Bibla nuk mend te kete cdo mesim te detajuar, se nuk ka qene e shkruajtur der ne shekullin e katert, se ka qene nje krijimtari qe Zoti e beri nepermjet Kishes ortodokse* e sa e sa mesime te tjera QE TI BASHKE ME PROTESTANTET E TJERE KENI MESUAR NE KETE FORUM.

2. Biblen une e kam lexuar, me nje hamendje para teje.

3. Nuk kemi pare te kesh ndonje kulaifikim historik a me te gjere se sa leximi "literal i Bibles), mos te te themi se ne fusha jashte leximit te Bibles, je treguar ZERO...

ti kerkon te sfidosh te tjeret?


Pra, Deshmues, une nuk kam cti bej egoizmit tend pseudo kristian, qe do me cdo kusht te te dal e jotja.

Edhe te kam thene sa e sa here: *mos shpif Deshmues as ne emrin tim e as te askujt tjeter. Pse e ke kete VES?*


Logjika jote, si personale, rrjedhimisht e pasuesisht edhe protestante eshte per te te ARDHUR KEQ...


*Ne ketu jemi duke shpallu mbi te gjitha doktrina kishtare, e jo se cfare ben Luli Stratoberdha me shoke nga Dardha...*


A e di ti Deshmues se sa e sa PORTESTANTE KANE RILINDUR NGA NJE *LESBIKE*, sic u akuzua Igbale Rrugova te jete?

Sa e sa protestante te bere protestante me ane te predikimeve te saje te "famshme" kane folur me gjuhen tende se ju na qenkeni te rilindur?

Pra si gjykon ti? Me cfare metri? Une nuk jua kam permendur gje I. Rugovaen der me tash, juve te detyroni me mbrapeshtite tuaja.


Deshmuesi nuk DESHIRON TE KUPTOJE SE RITI Liturgjik e ka burimin tek Jahve, Perendia i Israelit, kur Ai detajoi fije per pe te gjitha ritualet prifterore, e as nuk tha se RITI varet nga PADENJESIA E NDONJE PRIFTI LEVIT!

DOTE VAZHDOJ...









> _Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi_ 
> *Seminarist, dobesia dhe llogjika jote e kufizuar, dhe e mbeshtetur vetem ne mesimin fetar, te ben te mos jesh ne gjendje qe te kutposh te verteten biblike. NEse une kam shkrojtur dicka te tille po te duash te jap edhe fakte nga jeta e perditshme. E di ti se sa gangestere dhe mafjoze, te cilet i perkasin religjionit orthodhoks, kur jan martuar kane vajtur ne kishe dhe kane vene kurore? Ti do te me tregosh mua se ata nepermejt ritualit  jane shenjteruar nga Krishti? Mund te besosh ti mesime te tilla por jo nje i krishtere i cili njeh fjalen dhe vullnetin e Perendise. Une nuk jam kunder cemremonise se marteses ne kishe, por jam kunder mesimit tend te pabaze, ku meson se rituali kishtar te shenjteron, dhe nuk meson se , eshte Krishti ai qe te shenjteron, gjithmone nese i beson atij.  E di ti se ne nje fshat Dardhe, te qytetit te Korces, disa kontrobandiste me origjine dardhare, kane ndertuar nje kishe, dhe gjithmone sheh ata se si ndezin dhe shuajne qirinjte e kishes? Ti mendon se nepermejt ketij veprimi ata jane te shenjteruar nga Krishti, ku te djele ndezin qirinj ne kete kishe dhe te henen vazhdojne kontrabanden? Ti mendon se ata jane shenjteriura prej Krishtit per shkak se me parate e pista kane ngritur nje godine kishtare? Keto i beson ti o i mjere , qe nuk njeh agje pervecse te puthesh doren e priftit.
>  Shenjteria vjen nga Krishti vetem tek ata qe jane te Krishtit. Por ti ke te drejte te flasesh keshtu pasi aq di dhe aq  ben.*

----------


## Seminarist

Pershendetje Nikosejati!

Une jam i bindur se ti edhe pse i ri ke lexuar shpesh neper ket forum e je familjar me te.

Tashti, problemi qe juve ngreni, qe une kam sa e sa kohe qe e kam kontradiktuar me vete ate qe juve besoni, dihet se eshte se *ne Bibel nuk thuhet kjo apo ajo*, edhe pse shpesh here, Bibla flet per gjerat respektive.

Prandaj edhe une, kam ngrejtur prej kohesh ceshtje te besimit evangjelist, qe *po te ish se ata do te perdorin metrin - "po se ka bibla, nuk e bej" - atehere i bie qe shume nga mesimet qe vete protestantet BESOJNE e praktikojne te behen te pamundura.

Edhe per kete gje une ju kam dhene shume shembuj, qe ASNJE PREJ JUSH, ASNJE, as i jeni pergjigjur dot, ose, akoma me keq, keni keputur GAFA, madje herezi.

Ja disa shembuj, po deshe pergjigju ti Nikosejat...


ti thua...





			
				Le te verejme pak tek Zanafilla momentin e bashkimit te dy njerezve te pare, Adamit dhe Eves: Kapitulli 2 vargu 20-24. Permendet aty apo diku tjeter ne Bibel gjithe ato ceremonite te cilat behen neper Kisha? Une personalisht nuk kam gjetur dicka te tille.



Tashti, mbi te gjitha, une do te thosha se kjo eshte nje menyre shume e varfer e te parit te Bibles, gjithsesi, a mund te me thuash ti, ne baze te logjikes qe ti perdor me siper, se perse atehere e 

1. quan ti Ungjillin e Mateut, te Mateut, sipas Markut, te Markut etj?
Ku thuhet ne Bibel se ata i shkrojten ato Ungjij?
Ku thuhet ne Bibel se Dhiata e Re ka kater, e jo me shume apo me pak Ungjij? Pse kater?
Ku thuhet ne Bibel se Dhiata e Re ka gjithesej 27 letra? Pse kaq?

2. Ku thuhet ne Ungjij apo vend tjeter se neve i lutemi Krishtit, e aq me teper Frymes se Shenjte?

(a) fakti qe nuk thuhet, duhet ta trishtoje shume logjikimin tend se ne Bibel dicka duhet te thuhet pa te besohet*

(b) perse Bibla ta nenkuptoje, e mos ta detajoje nje mesim kaq THELBESOR sa lutja ndaj Birit e Frymes se Shenjte, se Perendia eshte Trini etj etj?

Pra, *une kam menduar se kaq info per juve (protestantet) do te ish e mjaftueshme, nqs juve nuk do te keni egoizem djallezor ne zemrat tuaja, per te pare se mendesia juaj edhe menyra se si juve kerkoni te krishterizoni (besoni) eshte jo vetem JO BIBLIK, por me teper eshte Bibel-Shkaterrues, i varfer etj etj...pra HERETIK, ANTI-KRISTIAN, sepse ne vend qe te synoje te ndertoje sipas Bibles, sic pretendon ne dukje, ne fakt Shkaterron Biblen, duke e perdorur ate nga nje kendveshtrim edhe ne nje menyre per te cilen ajo nuk eshte Shkruajtur, duke hapur keshtu shtigje per ta diskretituar ate, sic eshte bere me 2000 e me shume sektet protestante qe jane sot*.


Megjithate, Bibla thote qarte se Jahve u parashtroi ne detajim ritualet e sherbesave fetare popullit te Tij te zgjedhur Izrael. Pra riti, ka qene thelbesor, e jo vetem ne martese, por ne cdo gje qe benin izraelitet, e shembuj per kete jeni sa te doni ne Bibel.


Rendesi ka, qe ne vargjet qe ti jep thuhet se Dy, kur martohen, behen NJE. Ky eshte edhe thelbi i Misterit te Marteses, edhe kjo GJE nuk mund te behet e mundur thjesht nga deshira per bashkejetese e dy veteve, por nga nderhyrja e Perendise qe sheh vendimin e njerezve. Perendia sot nderhyn tek njeriu me ane te Trupit te Tij, Kishes, qe eshte edhe trashegimtarja e Tempullit te Dhiates se Vjeter, duke plotesuar, jo shkaterruar, praktikat e saja te panevojshme, me ato te rejat ne Krishtin.

Pra si nuk fliska Bibla per keto gjera....?

----------


## Astrit77

> Postuar me pare nga nikos_z:
> 
> MIQ TE DASHUR ME DUHET TE INJOROJ CDOB MESIM APO THENIE QE NUK ESHTE BIBLIKE NE LIDHJE ME KETE TEME .POR ME E RENDESISHME ESHTE TE DISKUTOJME NESE MARTESA DUHET TE BEHET NGA DASHURIA APO NE PERPUTJE ME BESIMIN BIBLIK ME PAK FJALE NESE DASHURON NJE VAJZE TE DIVORCUARME NJE FEMIJE NUK MUND TE MARTOHESH SIPAS BIBLES POR DASHURIA QE TE HEQ TRURIN DHE NUK MUND TE BINDESH MESIMEVE TE BIBLES ? UNE JAM KRISTIAN DHE JAM NDODHUR NE NJE SITUATE TE TILLE DHE NUK DIJA CTE BEJA JU CDO BENIT NEKETE RAST?


 Pershendetje nikos_z!

 Ne pyetjen tende me pelqeu ana praktike e saj, dhe me thene te drejten deri me tani ne kete teme eshte diskutuar ne anen teorike dhe per rite dhe shume pak jane permendur shembuj praktike.
Ne rastin qe ti parashtron me lart une do te thosha qe per te hyre ne nje lidhje martesore, *gjithmone duhet bere ne perputhje me ate qe na meson Fjala e Perendise, Bibla*.
 Tek 2 Korintasve 6:14-15, Pali thote:

*14  Mos hyni në një zgjedhë bashkë me të pabesët, sepse çlidhje ka drejtësia me paudhësinë? Dhe çfarë afrie ka drita me terrin?
15  Dhe çharmoni ka Krishti me Belialin? Ose çpjesë ka besimtari me jobesimtarin?*

Kriteri baze qe duhet te karakterizoje nje martese midis te krishtereve eshte besimi tek Krishti ne radhe te pare dhe pastaj dashuria. E di se ka raste kur kjo gje eshte e veshtire per tu dalluar, sidomos kur thua edhe vete se dashuria ta heq trurin, por neve na duhet shume truri dhe sidomos ne nje rast te tille, kur behet fjale per familjen, qe eshte edhe institucioni i pare qe Perendia ka themeluar ne toke, kur bashkoi Adamin me Even.

 Une te flas keshtu se e kam pesuar vete ne nje rast te tille pak a shume te ngjashem dhe e di mire nga ana praktike se cfare thote Fjala e Perendise ne nje rast te tille. Nje i krishtere duhet gjithmone te martohet me nje vajze te krishtere, por ne rast se ata tashme jane te martuar dhe jo besimtari/ja pranon te bashkejetoje, Bibla urdheron qe ato te mos divorcohen.

Ndonjehere per te marre nje vendim te drejte, per momente te caktuara eshte e veshtire, dhe nje ane praktike per te mos gabuar eshte qe te bazohemi ne Bibel dhe te lutemi me ngulm dhe ti kerkojme Perendise te na tregoje se cfare pret prej nesh. Duhet ta lejojme Frymen e Perendise te na drejtoje, pra te jete Ai ne qender te drejtimit dhe ta degjojme ate qe Ai na thote.

Zoti ju bekofte!

----------


## Peniel

> _Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
> *Pershendetje Nikosejati!
> 
> Une jam i bindur se ti edhe pse i ri ke lexuar shpesh neper ket forum e je familjar me te.
> 
> Tashti, problemi qe juve ngreni, qe une kam sa e sa kohe qe e kam kontradiktuar me vete ate qe juve besoni, dihet se eshte se ne Bibel nuk thuhet kjo apo ajo, edhe pse shpesh here, Bibla flet per gjerat respektive.
> 
> Prandaj edhe une, kam ngrejtur prej kohesh ceshtje te besimit evangjelist, qe po te ish se ata do te perdorin metrin - "po se ka bibla, nuk e bej" - atehere i bie qe shume nga mesimet qe vete protestantet BESOJNE e praktikojne te behen te pamundura.
> 
> ...




Seminarist! 

Te me falesh qe nuk do te te pergjigjem per te gjitha ato kerkesat e tua sepse sot qe po te shkruaj nuk kam kohen e duhur ti trajtoj ceshtjet ne fjale nje nga nje. Kam pergjigjen per te gjitha ato qe ti parashtron. Ndoshta nje nga keto dite do te me jepet mundesia te te jap pergjigjet qe ti kerkon. Nuk kemi kohe vetem per Internet  :shkelje syri: 

Kam per te te thene vetem dicka. Ose me mire nje pyetje: Perse te gjithe besimtaret ortodokse kalojne kohen e tyre duke gjykuar te tjeret per besimin e tyre?


Faleminderit dhe Zoti te bekofte
Nen Hirin ns

----------

